
Overstock CEO resigns after ‘deep state’ comments - braythwayt
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/22/overstock-ceo-resigns/
======
dr_dshiv
I am extremely confused:

> Starting in 2015 I (operating under the belief that I was helping legitimate
> law enforcement efforts) assisted in what are now known as the ‘Clinton
> Investigation’ and the ‘Russian Investigation’ (in fact, I am the notorious
> ‘missing Chapter 1’ of the Russian investigation),” he wrote, going on to
> say that this was “the third time in my life I helped the Men in Black.”

